

Ladies Learning Code - wesbos
http://ladieslearningcode.com/

======
JonLim
They seem to be down at the moment.

Cached Link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Dih88e9...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Dih88e9uIasJ:ladieslearningcode.com/+ladies+learning+code&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca)

------
h4xnoodle
I attended this weekend as a mentor -- lovely bunch of people and great idea!
:)

------
jpzeni
Met a couple of the ladies briefly at Startup Weekend TO and they are great.
Wishing you all the best!!

------
fionabunny
Does anyone know of a similar movement going on in the U.S.?

------
incirus
It looks like they can't handle the load:)

